# Losing a very special friend



## rsbhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

I received an e-mail from Nadja, a long time member here, on Thursday. In it, he explains how he has suffered a major illness, and the out come is not good. I don't know that he would even want this posted, so i will not go into details, suffice it to say, it was stated that it will be a short time. 
I know that nadja has helped me immensely, and probably many, many more with help on solar and other things....Please keep Nadja, his wife and family in your prayers....Nadja became a very good friend to me through many phone conversations and e-mails...more that one would believe without ever meeting the man in person....It is a great loss that the world, this forum and the people that knew him will experience by our losing him.....May God keep him safe and in peace....rsbhunter


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear it.

I will pray for them.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about him. Seemed like a real good guy.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Defently seemed like a good guy


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a sad situation. He has given a lot of input to ths site. He has a place in heaven with his name on it...


----------

